# Slingshot In Holm Oak "Ilex II"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

I present here my latest work. Perhaps some of you may remember this work of mine (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26130-bb-shooter-ilex/), a small slingshot carved in a fork of holm oak (Quercus ilex).

My latest was also carved in holm oak, which came from the very same tree. We may assume that they are brothers!! 

This piece of wood was very dense and hard, so I've replaced my usual olive oil bath for a linseed oil one, which I believe, penetrates more deeply into the wood. Finished with the usual shellac.

It sports a 2.5cm X 1.7cm X 22cm TBG and a superb E~Shot pouch. In spite of the wonderful weather today, I was not able to shoot with it. A shooting session is in order, ASAP!!!

Thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful. It looks like it is made of glass filled with a swirling liquid. I like it very much and if it shoots half as good as it looks, you will be very happy!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Beautiful. It looks like it is made of glass filled with a swirling liquid. I like it very much and if it shoots half as good as it looks, you will be very happy!
> Be well,
> SF


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!! :wave:

Didn't shoot with it yet, but it fits very well in my holding hand (left)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mama Mia!!! That is lovely Qman! The shape and the grain colorations are superb! Bet that thing fits in the hand perfectly :hearts:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Mama Mia!!! That is lovely Qman! The shape and the grain colorations are superb! Bet that thing fits in the hand perfectly :hearts:


Thanks my good friend!!!!!

It is very comfortable!! And the grooves I've carved in it (nearer to the fork tips) seem to stabilize my pull. Actually, they were made that way by a fortunate accident: a little worm was beginning to dig a hole in that place (amazing feat, as the wood is so dense ...I had to sharpen one knife whilst carving it)

Thanks for dropping by!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Once again you have conjured a new Q-style shooter, great work on this, looks spalted the wood :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Once again you have conjured a new Q-style shooter, great work on this, looks spalted the wood :wub:


Thank you so much for your appreciation, my friend!!!!

I don't know for sure if it is a spalting condition on this piece. The black parts are hard as rocks.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness !!

This shooter has it all !!

I love it :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dan ford said:


> Oh my goodness !!
> 
> This shooter has it all !!
> 
> I love it :wub:


Thank you so much, sir!!!!!! 

Coming from a slingshot craftsman like you, that's an heck of a compliment!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful ergo Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wonderful ergo Q


Thanks a lot, dear friend!!!

I'm glad you liked it 

Hope everything is alright, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

:wub:

very beautiful. I especially like the base of the handle with the sharply defined edge on the front and the smooth rounding on the back part.

The wood looks great and seems to be finished without blemish. I'd be interested in the shellac thing. Could you give me some starting advice, if it isn't asking too much? Cheers and :bowdown: , M.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful Q, your work is marvelous.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awsome work. Great Finnish.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I see your style has improved, bravo Q Man!


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

You've done it once again, Q. That one is sweet!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Big brother Ilex II looks just as handsome as little brother. Love the grains. Thank you for sharing, Q.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You have find very beautiful piece of wood . Its so nice and well made!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Another beauty! as always! Never ending inspiration! :bowdown:

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Another work of art Mr Q


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That Grain! It looks like it's on FIRE! Awesome.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship and finish!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow! Your carving skills are improving with every new slingshot you present to us! (Tho I ask myself if I am a person who can evaluate that?) The transition of the handle to the fork is awesome - not to mention the grain of that wood. Stunning my friend! :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Is there a single Oaktree left near your House? 

Thats a wonderful Catty Q. I also like the Pics a lot! Nice uniform Background and warm sunlight. Perfect!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

That's beautiful! I've got some oak forks at home that are begging to be used. I can only hope they'll look as nice as that!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

can't beat the oak grain  beautiful work


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> :wub:
> 
> very beautiful. I especially like the base of the handle with the sharply defined edge on the front and the smooth rounding on the back part.
> 
> The wood looks great and seems to be finished without blemish. I'd be interested in the shellac thing. Could you give me some starting advice, if it isn't asking too much? Cheers and :bowdown: , M.


Thank you very much, my friend!!!!

I'm trying to give some ergonomics to my slingshots lately.

As a mere fact, I'm planning to post a tutorial on shellac, as some members had asked me before!!

Cheers ...Q



GHT said:


> Beautiful Q, your work is marvelous.


Thanks a lot, GHT!!

Cheers ...Q



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Awsome work. Great Finnish.


Thank you my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> I see your style has improved, bravo Q Man!


Amici Bob!!!!

Thank you so much for dropping by!!! As always, its a privilege to receive your nice comments!!!

Part of my improvement is due to you, as a source of inspiration for me and others!!

Cheers ...Q



Bighaze51 said:


> You've done it once again, Q. That one is sweet!


Thanks for the reply, Bighaze!!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Big brother Ilex II looks just as handsome as little brother. Love the grains. Thank you for sharing, Q.


My friend!!!!

Thank you for watching this one. Can you see the similarities with the first "Ilex", in the wood patterns??

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> You have find very beautiful piece of wood . Its so nice and well made!


Thank you so much, Sharker!!!

Cheers ...Q



Emitto said:


> Another beauty! as always! Never ending inspiration! :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Emitto.


Thank you my friend, for your nice reply!!!

Cheers ...Q



TSM said:


> That Grain! It looks like it's on FIRE! Awesome.


 Thanks for liking it!!!!

I suspect it was from a very old Quercus ilex, hence the maturity of the wood.

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> Beautiful workmanship and finish!


Thank you so much for the kind feedback!!!

Cheers, my friend!!!

Q



flicks said:


> Oh wow! Your carving skills are improving with every new slingshot you present to us! (Tho I ask myself if I am a person who can evaluate that?) The transition of the handle to the fork is awesome - not to mention the grain of that wood. Stunning my friend! :bowdown:


Judging by your work, you're a person who can evaluate EVERYTHING slingshot related!!! 

Thanks for your valuable comments!!

Cheers ...Q



AnTrAxX said:


> Is there a single Oaktree left near your House?
> 
> Thats a wonderful Catty Q. I also like the Pics a lot! Nice uniform Background and warm sunlight. Perfect!


LOL!!!! As a mere fact, this one was "hunted" at about 200km from my home!!!

And I only pick mature branches, mostly fallen ...Nature does the drying work for me!!

Your comments are rewarding, AnTrAxX!!!

Cheers ...Q



EpicAussie888 said:


> can't beat the oak grain  beautiful work


I agree, my friend (about the grain)!!!!

Thanks for watching!!

Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

My Master, always make me improve my work.
excellent :neener:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> My Master, always make me improve my work.
> excellent :neener:


Muchas Gracias!!!

Jo no creo que te pueda enseñar nadie más!!!

Eres un maestro!!!

Saludos hasta Madrid!!!

Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > My Master, always make me improve my work.
> ...


Claro que si " Q" , yo solo soy muy atrevido 

Un fuerte abrazo y entrena te hará falta , me voy a descansar estoy roto :headbang:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Q,

I like the shape of that one! Well, I like other things as well, such as the craftsmanship and the finish...another beautiful job from you.

Darren


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa obra de mi estimado amigo Alcornoque.

Un abrazo mi amigo!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

It must be the ambition of every oak fork to fall into your hands for it's completion. And you thank us for following as I hang on each work. Thank you for posting.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> matthiasdaues said:
> 
> 
> > :wub:
> ...


Hello Q, a shellac tutorial would be a great idea. I'll postpone any oaken project until it's available 

Thanks and cheers, M.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Duh, i watch it again and again, and not get enough, so nice wood


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Q. Well done


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

a gorgeous piece...like liquid honey!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Worth a second look,.... a third, a fourth,......etc. Can't get tired of looking.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

generic said:


> Q,
> 
> I like the shape of that one! Well, I like other things as well, such as the craftsmanship and the finish...another beautiful job from you.
> 
> Darren


Thank you so much for the kind reply, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Preciosa obra de mi estimado amigo Alcornoque.
> 
> Un abrazo mi amigo!


Gran Maestro!!!!!

Solo puedo admirar tus naturales, tan chulas!!!!

Gracias por tu comentario!!

Saludos ...Q



TxTickPkr said:


> It must be the ambition of every oak fork to fall into your hands for it's completion. And you thank us for following as I hang on each work. Thank you for posting.


LOL!!!  Oh my, sir, thank you so much!!

It is feedback like this that makes me thrive for better works!!!

Cheers ...Q



matthiasdaues said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > matthiasdaues said:
> ...


My friend:

If I was you, I wouldn't postpone any work you desire to do. It might take a while before I post such a tutorial 

But I can give you some tips to begin. It's not difficult at all!!

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> Duh, i watch it again and again, and not get enough, so nice wood


Dear sir!!!

What a rewarding reply!!

Thank you so much ...Q



f00by said:


> Beautiful work as always Q. Well done


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



ruthiexxxx said:


> a gorgeous piece...like liquid honey!


Thanks Ruthie!!

Being in the south of Spain, you're well costumed to the sights of the Holm oak!!! Beautiful and strong tree!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Worth a second look,.... a third, a fourth,......etc. Can't get tired of looking.


 :bowdown: Sir, you're a kind man!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Thank u very much for sharing


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FishDoug said:


> Absolutely stunning! Thank u very much for sharing


Thank you so much, dear sir!!!

I'm glad you like it!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very comfy looking shooter, and beautiful to boot!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jld70 said:


> Very comfy looking shooter, and beautiful to boot!


Thank you so much, dear sir, for viewing this topic and for the nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

